

ARGUS: a high def sensor for drone with 1.8 billion pixels - cyrusradfar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p4BQ1XzwDg

======
cyrusradfar
Some interesting facts from the video about the new Surveillance technology:

1\. It stores 1MM Terabytes of video each day.

2\. One drone can cover a small city

3\. Up to 64 viewing panels can be watched simultaneously and can zoom to see
objects as small as 6in in diameter from over 17K feet in the air.

Whoa!

